# Catechism and Confession Links



## JM (Aug 14, 2008)

Confession of Faith - Sovereign Truth Ministries

An Exposition of the Westminster Confession of Faith

Heidelberg Catechism Sermons

Heidelberg Catechism — Blogs, Pictures, and more on WordPress

Zacharias Ursinus, A Commentary Upon the Heidelberg Catechism Family Worship, Family Reformation, Bible Study, Puritan, Calvin and Reformed.

Heidelberg Catechism Preaching: Our Reformed Heritage

Expository Lectures on the ... - Google Book Search

SermonAudio.com - Heidelberg Catechism 1/2

Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF and 1689 LBCF

Tabular Comparison of 1646 WCF, 1658 Savoy Declaration, the 1677/1689 LBCF, and the 1742 PCF

Baptist Confession Sermons

Westminster Catechism SermonAudio.com

Baptist Catechism SermonAudio.com

Baptist Catechism SermonAudio.com

Importance of Catechisms and Confessions

Download Reformed Confessions 3.0 for Windows

A Reformed Baptist's Disk

Sermons, Heidelberg Catechism

Internet Archive: Details: Sermons expounding the 1563 Heidelberg Catechism

Sermons-Hoeksema

Sermon on Heidelberg Catechism Q & A 99-100

Reformation Heritage Books

The Heidelberg Catechism: A Study Guide - By: G.I. Williamson - Christianbook.com

The Westminster Confession of Faith: For Study Classes - By: G.I. Williamson - Christianbook.com

The Westminster Shorter Catechism: For Study Classes - By: G.I. Williamson - Christianbook.com

A Modern Exposition of 1689 Baptist Confession of Faith (Paperback) :: Creeds & Confessions :: Doctrine/Theology :: Monergism Books :: Reformed Books and Resources for Christians

SGCB | Book Search

Founders Ministries | How (and Why) Your Church Should Hold to the 1689 Confession

Historic Baptist Documents - Confessions, Catechisms, Creeds | The Reformed Reader

Peace.

j


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 14, 2008)

There are numerous catechism links to be found right here on the PB links manager as well:

Links and Downloads Manager - Confession of Faith - The PuritanBoard


----------



## JM (Aug 14, 2008)

Nice!

Not too many Baptist links...


----------



## KMK (Aug 14, 2008)

Thanks to both of you!


----------

